# It's finally warm enough to use our new smoker!



## fairygirl69 (Apr 10, 2015)

It's the weekend after Easter and that's when I  plan a special Easter meal for just my husband a day me.   So we will be so far smoking a spiral sliced ham, some salmon for a friend, a meatloaf for later, and a chicken to bring into the office. The electric smoker has quite a bit of room. I will be making my own potato salad and a rootbeer bbq sauce.  Does anybody have any suggestions about other sides I might want to consider?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2015)

fairygirl69 said:


> It's the weekend after Easter and that's when I  plan a special Easter meal for just my husband a day me.   So we will be so far smoking a spiral sliced ham, some salmon for a friend, a meatloaf for later, and a chicken to bring into the office. The electric smoker has quite a bit of room. I will be making my own potato salad and a rootbeer bbq sauce.  Does anybody have any suggestions about other sides I might want to consider?



Be careful with the ham, it is already cooked and really only needs to be warmed up. Putting it in the smoker for the time it requires to take on smoke may dry it out. A mopping sauce/liquid may help.

I might make a dish of fresh green beans, thinly sliced onions, garlic and stewed tomatoes.


----------

